# No water coming from portafilter



## Marcus kilsby (Aug 20, 2021)

When trying to make an espresso the pressure will not rise and no water comes through the portafilter and just goes straight into the drip tray. If I remove the portafilter so it can't build pressure water flows fine.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The pressure doesn't rise but water flows without the portafilter in place? The portafilter in place doesn't affect water flow so the pressure not rising makes no sense in relation to that.

I would say you're grinding too fine but if the pressure is not rising I don't understand what's happening. Maybe the OPV is set wrong or stuck and almost all water is diverted to the drip tray against the slightest resistance (too low to register on a manometer)?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What make of machine is it ? is it new ? is it new to you ? We need more information to try to help .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Marcus kilsby said:


> When trying to make an espresso the pressure will not rise and no water comes through the portafilter and just goes straight into the drip tray. If I remove the portafilter so it can't build pressure water flows fine.


 Any chance of a video? More details would be helpful too:

- what basket are you using? Single or dual wall?


----------

